# a new JKI tradition



## JBroida (Jan 10, 2012)

Starting a new tradition at JKI... stop by the store and help us out with this... we need lots of pictures


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it suits you quite well.


Where is Sara's?


----------



## schanop (Jan 10, 2012)

Saw a little bit of Sara doing that earlier, didn't I.


----------

